# interesting switch stand



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought some of you might be interested in seeing this prototype switch stand. There are several of these in the yard trackage. I thought it was an interesting design that I haven't seen before.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Amber 

The Sunset Valley Railroad brass switch stand is a replica of that exact type and works just like it. 

See this pic on the web site ==> http://www.svrronline.com/images/ssvr28.JPG


----------

